# Heat transfer label problems



## neto45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello,

I am having trouble with tranfering my heat labels on to my shirts. I at the moment do not have a professional press, so I use a regular home iron. With that said I am using Gildan Ultra Cotton tank tops, and the ink on the paper just won't transfer for my labels. Any suggestions, ideas, or solutions are all helpful.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What paper are you using? Not all papers can be applied with a home iron.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

neto45 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having trouble with tranfering my heat labels on to my shirts. I at the moment do not have a professional press, so I use a regular home iron. With that said I am using Gildan Ultra Cotton tank tops, and the ink on the paper just won't transfer for my labels. Any suggestions, ideas, or solutions are all helpful.


You typically can not get enough and even pressure with a home iron....


----------



## neto45 (Nov 25, 2010)

splathead said:


> What paper are you using? Not all papers can be applied with a home iron.


It's worked just recently. Literally yesterday and they came out perfectly. But I used a different material shirt, I read somewhere to use a dab of alcohol on the transfer then iron on? Thoughts on this?


----------

